
The other SEC vs. Tesla settlement - yuhong
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9k3qbm/the_other_sec_vs_tesla_settlement/
======
yuhong
Notice my comments. Being a good CEO/board tweeter is not that difficult.

